# desease in angelfish???



## Hobbyist (Jan 3, 2015)

I have had my first female angelfish for about 7-8 years now, she is my oldest fish in the aquarium. Her belly is suddenly swelling and she has many other issues such as brown spots, swollen lips, ragged fins and it appears to be lumps around her head.
My water has 0 Nitrites, 0 Ammonia, PH is 6.8 it is a planted aquarium. I had to be hospitalized recently and two weeks later numbers where still perfect, normally I do a 50pwc every week, it is a heavily planted 65 gal.
Sonic (name of fish) has been under a lot of stress the past couple years I have a breeding pair in the tank with her. I removed the pair to relieve her stress but they decided to raise a batch of fry in a 35 gal and as the fry grew large I had to put the pair back in with sonic.
When I started all there was is swelling in the lips and I couldn't find any info about swollen lips but recently (the past few weeks) all these other things started happening to her. Her belly started to swell and I noticed the lumps appear around her head then the brown dots.
All other fish in the tank appear to be fine. I have the breeding pair, giant Dino, a couple glow tetras, black tetra and a Pictus catfish. Sonic still eagerly awaits being fed and will still take food from my hand but she seems to be hiding back where the heater is in the corner top of the tank. I thought she may be cold but temp in tank is 76 so she should be fine.
I am really concerned about the swollen belly she looks as if she will explode if she keeps getting larger:-( I am also concerned for other fish in tank. I will post pics as soon as I can but if anyone has any advice I really do appreciate it. Thanks in advance


----------



## Poppa Ryno (Jun 28, 2015)

try raising the temp to 82.


----------



## The Gremlin (Jul 11, 2015)

At 8 years old i would suspect she is nearing the end of her life expectancy.


----------

